# Ghrp2 frequency



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Quick question for the experts here and please be nice because believe me I have read a lot already. I'm mainly wondering most advice is to take 100mcg ghrp2 with 100mcg mod-grf 3 times a day

First thing, pwo and before bed.

Now seeing as I'm usually making sure I don't eat or drink anything 2 hours before each shot it makes sense to do them 30-40 mins before my 3 main meals. This leaves a 4th before bed and I've swapped the pwo one to 150mcg ghrp6 just to try it out and I usually need a bit of appetite help after my pwo shake.

So is 4 x a day a good thing for leaning out and some muscle growth? Is this too much?

Another thing, as I mentioned in another thread I ordered a small package from a UK supplier and was then going to order from Tom on Dat's board but no sooner had I thought about it he stopped doing it. I have been looking at a US supplier who make some good sounding claims about their research chemicals, can I say their name to see if anyone rates them? I'm basically looking to spend my money in the right direction although I may well stick with the UK company.

Thanks for any advice guys.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

2 x a day is how I used it. Some go for more, some add in grf type stuff to increase how much GH it releases.

Personally I think it's a very dodgy practice forcing your pituitary gland to release more GH than it's designed to. You won't get any noticeable muscle growth from it IME. I would save it for injury repair, particularly joints as it aids in collagen production.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just checked and they do sell that as well so I wont mention them. I would imagine every 4 hours would be achievable if you were really strict on meal timing and woke up in the middle of the night. That would be 6 x a day but it's far too much hassle, as it is I can quite happily do 4x a day for now but when the ghrp6 runs out I might drop down to 3. From what I've read it's safe to stimulate the gh release but obviously noone has tried too long term yet. I'm planning a 6 month run for now but may extend it depending on results and further research.

Btw I am hoping to see improvements in my shoulders which sometimes play up on heavy flyes etc. Also my right knee gives me a lot of grief and was hoping something positive might come out of this for that as well.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm running cjc 1293 with each shot and the ghrp6 is just pwo, the rest are ghrp2. I'll probably drop down to 3 when the ghrp6 runs out, it just seemed to fit into the day better with 4 shots.


----------



## struggler (Jul 26, 2011)

I've run 4 times per day on GHRP2 with Mod Grf. I'm currently enjoying 3 x, and really feeling very good on it, skin tone, energy and vitality are all on a high. I'm no expert either but have gleamed a load of knowledge from this forum. Dats board is good, but I find that the info that I get here is far more on my level. I believe that you are allowed to name a source for peptides so long as they don't also sell Steroids.

Good luck!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Re uk source, yeah i don't doubt it does the job. Just Pscarb said how much of a difference could be had and now it's not even available, feeling hyper.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Extreme peptides and ergopep best sources imo


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> Extreme peptides and ergopep best sources imo


Ghrp6 is $7 on one site and $17 on the other! That's a big difference! Whats all that about?!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^^x2. I might try ergopep though next time.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I read some bad reviews of ergopep, us peptide supply was who I was looking at. Good prices and supposed quality products.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good one mate! Might try that site! V cheap


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

mark22 said:


> I read some bad reviews of ergopep, us peptide supply was who I was looking at. Good prices and supposed quality products.


What bad reviews?

Ive used both, extreme peptides are brilliant but slightly dearer, ergopep are also good and cheap. Ergo pep is owned by phil hernon and they work closely with extreme.

Ive used both.

I also have a code for 20% off on extreme peptides. Pm if needed!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Some of Ergopeps peptides have been in question after some test results, this happened the same week I put in a big order with them too!! :cursing:


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Ergo pep were good until they stopped accepting card payments, so you have to use western union so that's another £6 and they also now only offer express delivery which is £20, so peptides that were cheap are not so cheap afterall!!!


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

I hated using money transfer with ergo. Why they stopped taking card payments?

Extreme are brilliant, like i said PM if you want 20% off code


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I was using ergo because they offered ghrp2 & mod grf in 5mg vials just made dosing alot less hassle,I have used extreme peptide and found there products very good.don't know why ergo stopped accepting cards? They will lose custom because of this surely!


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Some of Ergopeps peptides have been in question after some test results, this happened the same week I put in a big order with them too!! :cursing:


Ive been reading said test...... Very interesting


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Wannaberipped said:


> Ive been reading said test...... Very interesting


My guess is they're either relabelling Chinese generics and fvcked up with mixed vials and wrong labels, or they have problems with their own chemistry, either way it looks sh1t and points to bad practice!


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, i rated them too, but i guess i was naive.

I was going on all the rave reviews on prossional muscle.

I didnt respond to their des at all.


----------

